# PE Revew YouTube Channel



## ThePEGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

I just started a new YouTube Channel: The P.E. Guy. My plan for this channel is to do a comprehensive review for the Power P.E. Exam. Right now I have two videos up but plan on adding many more. I'd like to know what you guys think.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqCNEGOm7-PO9w9I0sMAmxw


----------



## supra33202 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you! Looking forward for your future videos!


----------



## ThePEGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

I posted a new video on Calculating Impedance. Let me know what you think!


----------



## kavipriya (Apr 11, 2016)

I have watched the Basic circuit analysis video. Nice one and thanks for sharing.


----------

